# parapharyngeal mass



## cturner (Jul 15, 2010)

need code for excision of parapharyngeal mass:thks


----------



## alambmichigan (Jul 16, 2010)

I would look to the 42800 series of codes.  You will want to know how the doctor is excising the mass, this will help you in determining which code you use.

Hope this helps you out.

Amy


----------



## cturner (Jul 22, 2010)

Amy, thanks for your help


----------

